# lake mendocino



## bassmike (Jun 27, 2005)

lake mendocino located in mendocino county. I was wondering if anybody had any tips on catching lgm bass, sml mth bass, and striper at this lake. Where are the spots that the bass are located in the summer and what tacle should i use. I really want to catch fish their so any info will help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Are you referring to Mendocino county in California?


----------



## bassmike (Jun 27, 2005)

yes, mendocino county in california. It's about a 45 min drive from clear lake.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

bassmike said:


> yes, mendocino county in california. It's about a 45 min drive from clear lake.


Sure, I know the area quite well actually. I've been out to Fort Bragg a few times for work and I always drive around Clear Lake from Sacramento. I was by last year when there was a pro bass tourney on Clear, I've never seen so many yellow and pink boats. 8)

Given I'm not sure how many N. Cali bass fishermen are on the site, I did get this from another site I run on that lake:



> Fish spinnerbaits parallel to rock walls in the spring, covering lots of water. Slow things down in the summer, casting topwater plugs until the crowds hit the lake. Crankbaits work well in the fall, while dragging soft plastics down steep rocky points pays off between winter storms.


Good luck!


----------

